# Estimate, too high?



## vintageawv (Jul 18, 2007)

Im looking to repalce a window and a patio door. I went through Renewal By Anderson, and they gave me a price of $4,000.00  I know nothing about windows, so to me this seemed normal i guess...  Everyone has said to me though that this is terribly high.  Anderson would be replacing the window with another sliding window, and custom building the patio door to fill the existing sapce.

I have other estimates coming, but am becomin impatient because most of these other companies are rescheduling when to come out, or, not showing up at all.

I know Anderson is an expensive brand, but are there others out there that are just as good, and would bring my estimate down dramatically?  The estiamte from Renewal by Anderson includes everything... Installation, trim work, hauling and disposing of old windows, permits, etc.


Andy


----------



## SimonS (Oct 4, 2007)

Like I've said before on other forums, shop around and get a few quotes. Also make sure you don't pay all the money until the job is done. 

Just keep in mind that the cheapest quote may well be the most appealing, it certainly isn't always the best choice.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Oct 4, 2007)

It realy depends on the window and door you want and as soon as you say " Custom" the price goes way up. Also what all is invovled in doing this and how much travel time are all conciderations.


----------



## Barry M (Oct 4, 2007)

I agree with Daryl. 

The fact that they have to custom build the patio door is probably the reason for the high price. For everything their doing including that, it really doesn't sound that high, but if its a concern just get more estimates but beware the ridiculously "low price" estimate.

 Be sure that the contractor has insurance and its always very revealing to find out what their past customers are saying about them. Unless the contractor is trying to hide something he should make this information available to you with references and/or testimonials.


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum, Andy:
If you are talking about Andersen Window and Door, there is nothing in the world that can beat their products.
I have seen one presentation after another about windows and every one of them made the final statement, "They're just as good as Andersen". That's all I needed to hear.
Glenn


----------



## cibula11 (Oct 5, 2007)

American Craftsman is a company by Anderson.  They sell at Home Depot and are reasonably inexpensive.  I have 4 windows in my house and 2 more on the way.  Most standard size windows double hung and casement with low E and argon run anywhere from $200 to $300 for vinyl.


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 9, 2007)

There is no perfect window....only a wall. But you cannot see anything. 

Anderson is an above average product as windows go....there also is a great marketing team.
Then there are companies with better windows..and worse...and even terrible.
Going to the NFRC web site will help you in your decision on what to buy by getting educated about the product, however....the window "Always" depends on the installer to do it correctly. Spend all the money you want on the perfect window....but you better install it great or it will be a bad window.

Happy huntin


----------



## Rorrie Contracting (Oct 11, 2007)

$4000. sounds like a good price, anderson has a big name and you pay for it, but my experience with anderson makes the quality outweigh the cost.


----------

